# Future-safe ~75k PC config help needed



## koolbluez (Jun 23, 2009)

My priority is in a great gaming rig with *7.1 channel audio*, *inbuilt HDMI,*, *future-safe config *(can be upgraded without any major fuss). Real-worl performace needed, especially in *gaming* & *audio-video encoding*. I do do multitasking. But practically not more than 5 applications, maybe max like burn DVDs while watching video while video-encoding while downloading online (OK maybe one application lesser)
I'm not interested in a huuuggee screen but am going for the BenQ E2200HD as it's good for 12k. I don't wanna spend more on larger screens as I'm going for a 40" LCD by this month.

I came up with this config :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Proccy - AMD Phenom X4 940 BE
Motherboard - GIGABYTE-MA790GP-UD4H
RAM - Corsair DDR2 1066 2x2 GB
HD - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA
Graphics Card - XFX Raedon HD 4770 750MHz 512MB GDDR5
Monitor - BenQ E2200HD
Soundcard - ASUS Xonar DX
Speaker - Altec Lansing MX5021E
Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 340
Drive - LG DVD writer
Power supply - Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Totals around 71k/-*

Is there anything which might be either an overkill or a bottleneck?
I'm looking for an optimal config, future-proof but not futuristic 

*Is the soundcard & power supply unit needed for this config? *The default units on the motherboard & case might suffice, right. How is the Altec Lansing VS3251 BTW, 1.5k more than the XONAR, worth it?

What about ASUS M3N78-T or ASUS M3A78-T instead of the GIGABYTE? What is the diff between M3N78 & M3A78?

Also, I was looking for DDR3 supporting motherboards for the Phenom X4 940 BE in the 10k bracket. Is that an overkill? Will the DDR2 be enough? If there is one, please mention. I'm in Bangalore, consider availability too.

I was also considering an INTEL config
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Proccy - Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz
Motherboard - MSI X58 Pro
RAM - Corsair TW3X4G-C9DHX 2x2GB DDR3 1333
HD - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA
Graphics Card - XFX Raedon HD 4770 750MHz 512MB GDDR5
Monitor - BenQ G2412HD
Soundcard - Altec Lansing VS3251
Speaker - Altec Lansing MX5021E
PC Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 340
Optical drive - LG
Power supply - Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It stretches to 75.5k/-. Is it worth? I dont get my HDMI port too 
Also, i920 is getting ditched, good for price-reduction, na. No other effect on the rig, right. Will I get the same output as inbuilt HDMI with a DVI/HDMI adapter?

Are there better options? Please tweak my config to be the best at that price range.

Also, I want a good writer. I was not able to successfully write dual-layer DVDs on my current system even though it could burn them. Always verification failed & DVD was not readable on some systems. The DVDs used were of Verbatim, Imation & Sony. Can't blame them. My HP writer works wonders for regular DVDs. Actually burnt a dual-layer successfully of 10 trails. Something else is wrong here. I tried burning on a friend's LG DVD writer too. That too failed, 7.5GB data. I had ~50GB free space in my active partition.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

for gaming and audio-video encoding, replace MX5021 with Logitech X-540 or Z5500

Monitor: I would go for Dell 2409W or 2408WFP

PSU: Get a bigger one, atleast a 650W if you want future proof

GPU: Go for GTX275 atleast.

HDMI is the least thing you should worry about as you won't be using monitors speakers.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 23, 2009)

DB.. I want this config for the 75k budget. I might skip out monitor, speaker & soundcard for the moment & adjust with the default & my old hardware to reduce costs to 55k. 55k IS WHAT I PLAN TO SPEND NOW.

THAT'S WHY I NEED FUTURE-SAFE. SO THAT I CAN UPGRADE IT BY YEAR-END. I'M PLANNING TO BUY MY RIG "INSTALLMENTS" WITHOUT FEELING IT INCOMPLETE 

Replacing MX5021 with Logitech Z5500 will stretch my budget 8k further.
GTX275 will stretch it 8k further. 16 grand is huge.

Any recommendations for the PSU in 3-4k bracket? Is it worth?

HDMI I heard gives better video output  compared to normal DVI. That's why I'm inclined to it. I need to connect to my 42" TV.

ALSO, 940BE or I7 920?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

Stick to the X4 940 B.E., but get a PowerColour HD4890 1GB @ 14.4k


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Isn't the MSI ATI Radeon HD4890 better for the same price? With HDMI too.
But it'll stretch my budget 8k. MoBos supports Crossfire, so better to add another 8.5k XFX Raedon HD 4770 later, right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

^^Wait, I'm sorry.

Here's the deal:

Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 13,100

Now find a better deal(I don't think you will).

This beats the 2xHD4770 in price too(7.2x2=14.4)

So your choice. But I strongly recommend the HD4890, I mean look at the *PRICEerformance!!!!*


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 23, 2009)

Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 13,100! I thought that was costlier than PowerColour or MSI variant? Still HD4770 has better price-performance ratio, na? Read somewhere that ( 2 x HD4770 >performance than HD4890 )


----------



## amitash (Jun 23, 2009)

^thats true but there are alot of issues to deal with in any multi gpu setup...some games might not be supported, glitches sometimes etc etc...i dont think 4770 cfx is a better deal that hd4890.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 23, 2009)

What is the best mobo I can get for the Phenom X4 940 BE @ 10k?
Is it better to go for the i7 920 combo or X4 940 combo?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are looking for pure gaming rig, go for Phenom II X4 based rig.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

Get:

Phenom II X4 940 B.E. 3GHz @ 10.8k
Jetway 790GX HA07-LF ULTRA @ 6.8k
4GB G.Skill Pi PC26400 CL4 Black @ 4.2k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 13.1k

There u go!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

add to that.

HD - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA
Monitor - Dell 2409W
Soundcard - ASUS Xonar DX
Speaker - Altec Lansing MX-5021E or Logitech X-540
PC Cabinet - Cooler Master Elite 345
Optical drive - Sony/Samsung 
Power supply - Corsair VX550W
xbox 360 controller for PC
Logitech G15 gaming desktop.
steelseries mousepad
APC 650VA UPS


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2009)

Sapphire HD 4870 1Gb is 10.5k now.
4770 isnt available now.
Or you can get Sapphire 2xHD 4850 for 6.5k**2=13k
kicks GTX 275 or 4890 hard. But u need a heft PSU, like the TX 650.


----------



## ug2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey why not try the following config.
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo Q9550
Motherboard: XFX 630i/7100
HDD: 1 Tb 7200.12
RAM: 2x2 GB 1066 MHz
Graphics Card: Palit HD 4870 SONIC 1GB
Cabinet: Cooler Master HAF 932 or Cooler Master Storm Sniper
PSU: Cooler Master 650 Watts

It is future proof and very fast and also has an HDMI port(on the motherboard and an DVI to HDMI adapter for the graphics card and you can also attach a water cooling system in the cabinet though I dont recommend that.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2009)

are u joking?
630i mobo at this era?
And the Q9550 itself costs 14k+.
btw, dun even mention about the HDMI on the mobo. It wont work with a card.


----------



## Krow (Jun 24, 2009)

Why aint any one suggesting DDR3? I suppose that would be more future proof than DDR2.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

ug2 said:


> Hey why not try the following config.
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo Q9550
> Motherboard: XFX 630i/7100
> HDD: 1 Tb 7200.12
> ...



lol Q9550+630i????


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

@Techalomaniac, I would also prefer DDR3 but cheapest board available in the market costs around 11k-12k I think. If the thread starter can get MSI G65 DDR3 board (790FX, costs around 9k), DDR3 is the way to go. It certainly would be more future proof than DDR2AM2+


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2009)

Asus M4A78T-E costs 9.2k locally
its a DRR3 mobo with 2*X16 slots

*www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200903/asusm4a78te_full.jpg
*www.cpu3d.com/media/image/g/10007/i/19778/IMG_3731.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo Q9550
> *Motherboard: XFX 630i/7100*
> HDD: 1 Tb 7200.12
> RAM: 2x2 GB 1066 MHz
> ...


LOL


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Asus M4A78T-E costs 9.2k locally
> its a DRR3 mobo with 2*X16 slots
> 
> *www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200903/asusm4a78te_full.jpg
> *www.cpu3d.com/media/image/g/10007/i/19778/IMG_3731.jpg



is it available in marketin India? on paper, even the MSI model is available in India. 

Asus M4A78T-E  looks awesome btw.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

and also X4 940 won't work on AM3 board.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2009)

get it from here
*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

> and also X4 940 won't work on AM3 board.


But I thought it does!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

no. it won't fit first of all.

Came to know while chatting in Venkip4's thread. AM2+ processors won't fit in AM3 board.

AM3 processors will fit in AM2+ board though.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

(940 contacts for AM2/AM2+ processors, whereas 938 contacts for AM3 processors)


----------



## amitash (Jun 24, 2009)

if you really want big future proofing, then only the core i7 is going to outlast any other procy on the market...get this:

1.i7-920--15k
2.Msi X58 pro--11.5k
3.corsair 6gb ddr3--8.4k
4.saphire hd4890--13k
5.CM elite 330--2.1k
6.corsair vx550--5.8k
7.WD 500gb HDD--2.8k
8.10k for a 22" monitor.
9.logitech g15--4.5k
10.logitech mx518 mouse--1.3k
11.dvd writer--1.1k

This should cost you about 76k and its totally worth it....the intel processors coming out after a year support the current mobos so its very future proof


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 24, 2009)

what about my config in first post? i'm trapped in the Intel-AMD fight.. i7 is the future, 940 the present.. i7 920 prices might go down as it is being killed by Intel


----------



## amitash (Jun 24, 2009)

I say go for i7....its worth it..and if you keep waiting for price cuts/better hardware then you will never upgrade as something new is comin out every month.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

@koolbluez, if you are really interested in i7, definitely go for it. That config given by amitash is pretty good. Only change should be for PSU. Get a 650W PSU and also try to get xbox 360 controller for PC.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 24, 2009)

what's the use of the xbox 360 controller? only for xbox or for MS games in PC?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

xbox 360 controller can be used for PC and using adapter, connect to console. Works with most of the games available.


----------



## amitash (Jun 24, 2009)

Instead of getting an adapter, you can get an xbox360 controller for windows itself...I have one and it works on every single NEW game ive tested so far...you can also install a software called xpadder if you want it to work with unsupported games.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ actually, when you buy xbox 360 controller for PC, it comes with an adapter to connect to xbox 360.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2009)

But seriously, spending more on a CPU instead of a GPU is a foolish thing.


----------



## amitash (Jun 25, 2009)

^If that cpu easily lasts for the next 2 years and the same mobo supports next gen archaetecture then i think its worth it quite easily.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

^^amitash, have you tried to use xpadder and make xbox 360 controller work as mouse? It's awesome!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But seriously, spending more on a CPU instead of a GPU is a foolish thing.



It depends. CPU cannot be changed as easily as a GPU. And that doesn't mean that you get a 15k CPU and 3k GPU or a 3k CPU and 15k GPU. You need to find a balance. i7+GTX275 is a good combination. 

Also remember that the bigger the GPU, the more power consumption and more you pay for PSU.

for now, get I7 or X4 940 + GTX275 and in a year or two i7/X4 will be fully utilized by games and then, what ever GPU bought today will become the bottleneck. If you get a cheaper CPU like dual cores and whatever GPU you get, it will slowdown in a year or two. 

So, instead of changing everything after, say 2yrs. it's better to only change the GPU. right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, it does seem future proof to me(the i7) especially when INTEL says that their Six-Core processors only may work on all the existing X58 motherboards. Wow! SO for new processor, you'll have to buy new motherboard(since after 4 core i7, I don't think there will be any upgrade to another 4 core i7 but rather to a more-core processor).

Whereas AM3 is the new socket by AMD and is here to stay, and thankfully AMD likes these features: "Backward Compatibility"


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

@compaddict:
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13635&Itemid=1

32nm based premium processor will work on existing LGA1366 designed for i7. And it does have long future and premium feeling!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2009)

^^+1

IMO for a 75k rig going for i7 is better than X4 940...and I dunno y people are telling AMD platform is future proof when a AM2/AM2+ proccy can't fit in a AM3 mobo. Intel hav been sticking with this LGA775 for quite a longtime, and now when they are changing, all are talking much abt this future proof thing!!...and Intel hav no where said they are stopping LGA1366. Core i7 and LGA1366 will remain as their premium platform for sure.


----------



## amitash (Jun 25, 2009)

> ^^amitash, have you tried to use xpadder and make xbox 360 controller work as mouse? It's awesome!!



Yep i have 
@compaddict: When you think about core per core, the i7 has 8 thraeds but the ohenom 2 has only 4....after a year or so when quad core support games comout, the i7's will be way faster.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

Well just that I dunno y the guy doesn't buy a BETTER GPU instead, after all he's gonna count frame rate in heavy games rather 3-4 seconds more in audio/video encoding. That's my query, I have nothing against i7 trust me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2009)

Motherboard-Some good LGA 775
Monitor-Dell 24 inch full HD (i donot know the model number) 
Ram-4 GB DDR2
Processor-Core 2 extreme qx9550
Audio card-Creative xFI titanium 
Psu-750 atleast 
Graphics-Nvidia GTX 285 (Zotac)
Speakers-Any of your choice


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

^^you kidding right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

> Motherboard-Some good LGA 775
> Monitor-Dell 24 inch full HD (i donot know the model number)
> Ram-4 GB DDR2
> Processor-Core 2 extreme qx9550
> ...


freak!


----------



## Krow (Jun 30, 2009)

^ +1 

Core 2 Extreme??? LGA 775???


----------



## mpanan (Jul 5, 2009)

Get the phenom ii (much better value for money, intel and its stupid roadmap),DDR2(saves money on both board and RAM ),single Radeon 4890(get another  4890 a year  when prices go down) and dell 2209WA(gorgeous e-IPS screen). 
**www.cnet.com.au/dell-2209wa-339294389.htm*


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jul 5, 2009)

nothing is future safe.


----------



## amitash (Jul 6, 2009)

> Get the phenom ii (much better value for money, intel and its stupid roadmap),DDR2(saves money on both board and RAM ),single Radeon 4890(get another 4890 a year when prices go down) and dell 2209WA(gorgeous e-IPS screen).



Thats the thinking of a fanboy...You have to get what is best for your budget...which in this case is the core i7...


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 14, 2009)

Price constraints trap me in the 70k zone.
I've come to this config as the final solution.
Intel Core i7 920
MSI X58 Pro
Corsair 2x3GB DDR3 1333
WD Caviar Black 1TB / Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA
Sapphire/MSI(which is better?) ATI Radeon HD4770 (Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5/Powercolor HD4890 1GB GDDR5 all cost 14k here)
BenQ E2200HD
Cooler Master Elite 334 (Cooler Master Elite 340 not avl.. any other "silent" options)
Samsung/Sony/LG writer (I need dual layer dvd writing... most writers failed there.. any options)
Tagan BZ800
UPS APC 600 (should I go for higher?)
Bill comes to around 72k
Please give better options for this config.. same price range+_2k
*I'm yet to decide on writer & Cabinet/PSU combo. How many W PSU? A more silent cabinet? I heard of a Cooler Master Elite 334 cabinet with 500W PSU. Will it suit my purpose? 3.5k more than regular Cooler Master Elite 334.*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2009)

HD4770 doesn't go well at all with a FullHD display. You better cut down on HDD cost by getting WD Blue/Green for 4.5k and put the saved 4k for GPU. Get atleast GTX260 or GTX275. 

Go for Samsung 2233SW instead of BenQ E2200HD
yes. i am pretty sure that a 650VA UPS will be enough for a 22" and TZ800 running at heavy load. You need atleast 800VA but 1100VA for 4.7k would be the ideal one.

How about Corsair VX650W or GlacialPower GP-AL650AA (someone reported that GP-AL650A has issues and GP-AL650AA is superb one) for 4.2k

for cabinet, CM elite 334/335 is a good one.

for ATI, go for Sapphire/Palit graphics and for nvidia, EVGA/Palit/XFX


----------



## amitash (Jul 14, 2009)

Dont get a core i7 and a cheap gfx sollution...go for a phenom 2 config.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 23, 2009)

What is the difference between coolermaster 334 & 335? Which is better & why?
I'm going to buy this config tomorrow
---------------------
Intel Core i7 920 11400/-
MSI X58 Pro 14100/-
Corsair 2x3GB DDR3 1333 7650/-
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA (WD has problems i heard) 4250/-
Sapphire HD4890 1GB GDDR5 15600/-
BenQ E2200HD 11500/-
(I want to watch DTH TV too... Samsung 2233SW(no HDMI) or BenQ E2200HD(HDMI))
Cooler Master Elite 334/335 3250/-
(I'm getting an ATI based(*cool graphics on the outside.. maybe this one*) one with CM 500W PSU removed for 3250/- or should I go alongwith the 500W PSU & skip the Tagan BZ800?)
Samsung/Sony/LG writer 950/-
Tagan BZ800 8100/-
APC 1100 4900/-

4% VAT incl it will cost me a whopping 84.5K! 
Please comment on the price. Bangalore. Any better options please offer. Same price.

I preferred BenQ over Samsung as it has HDMI... I want to watch TV (Airtel/Tatasky DTH) on the monitor. *the DTH might have a HDMI-out connector/port na*... any1 tried it out?

Also I'm in a dilemma of Coolermaster case. 
*Will the i7+MSI X58 Pro+HD4890+2x3GB DDR3 1333 run on a 500W supply?
**334 or 335*. *334 with or without CM 500W PSU*. Please help me out here.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

@koolbluez, for monitor, check samsung's new Lavender series. They looks stunning and a 23" should cost around 13k-14k


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2009)

your choice of components is perfect.. and regarding psu.. go with tagan bz800


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @koolbluez, for monitor, check samsung's new Lavender series. They looks stunning and a 23" should cost around 13k-14k


but no HDMI in.. only 1x Analogue & 1x DVI-    --------------->   TeeVeee


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

many Graphics cards are giving DVI to HDMI adapter and I don't think it's a big deal. Highdef doesn't mean that it should come only through HDMI port. DVI too is as good to receive Highdef signal, so is component.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 24, 2009)

koolbluez said:


> What is the difference between coolermaster 334 & 335? Which is better & why?





koolbluez said:


> *Will the i7+MSI X58 Pro+HD4890+2x3GB DDR3 1333 run on a 500W supply?
> **334 or 335*. *334 with or without CM 500W PSU*. Please help me out here.



Well would like to say one thing.... Go for a CM 690! i7 is a hot proccy and your overall config would be a heat producer so CM 690 would be better coz it provides better cooling solution with better fans. Among 334 and 335 there's not much difference, except the looks. 

In the PSU question, 500W is not enough and CM absolutely a big NO NO, especially if its a Extreme Power one! Go for Corsair TX650! That a wise choice!

You can also go for WD Caviar Green 1TB HDD, less power consuming, reliability and a 5 year warranty. But its an option.

Monitor would be Dell 2408WFP. If you are going for Movie centre+gaming PC, then please skip those crappy TN panels and stick to VA or IPS panel monitors!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

koolbluez, did you finalize the config yet?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 24, 2009)

went to buy.. shop closed.. tomorrow... any advice? samsung's lavender 23" costs 11.5k only. but only 1 DVI & 1 anolog port.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

do you need anything more?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 25, 2009)

Samsung 2233SW(no HDMI) or lavender 23" (still no HDMI) or BenQ E2200HD i discussed b4. I want to watch TV on the monitor


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

ah okay. LG has one model. 21.5" FullHD and comes with internal TV Tuner card and analogue TV port


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 26, 2009)

OK.. case closed
Bought this rig
Intel Core i7 920; MSI X58 Pro; Corsair 3x2GB DDR3 1333; Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB; Powercolor HD4890 1GB GDDR5, BenQ G2412HD (24"), Cooler Master Elite 334 ATI-mod (see here); LG DVD writer; Tagan BZ800; APC 1100 UPS... 84K.. with VAT...

The case looks koool... windows 7 trail running... WOW.. the high of getting new gadgets... AWESOME.

THANQ 4 UR GUIDANCE, GUYZ.


----------

